# Anxiety Disorders > Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder (OCD) >  >  Obsessive

## NikNik

_I'm obsessing over finding a thought to obsess over. What the hell, Nikole?!_

----------


## Chantellabella

> _I'm obsessing over finding a thought to obsess over. What the hell, Nikole?!_



Sounds like that can be pretty maddening. 

Do you usually obsess over things? I used to do that, but I think I've gone the opposite now and tend to not care so much anymore. I do get recurrent thoughts though which can be quite annoying. Sometimes it's songs that won't go away.

----------


## Misssy

Okay so read the news that will help you find a topic to obsess on.

----------

